# Devil Maker: Tokyo



## skyjimji (Apr 4, 2014)

*Devil Maker: Tokyo is now available on Amazon!*
A top rated and the best Card Battle RPG! Devil Maker is constantly developing new content. Come join our community now!
- Available on iOS, Android and now on Amazon!
- Over 600 beautifully drawn cards to collect
- Numerous in-game activities: RAID, ARENA, BEAT THE BOSS
- Constantly developing with exciting new content
- Official Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Palmple.global

★ Play Devil Maker: http://www.palmple.com/download?gameId=GLO_DMKR
(For AMAZON Download: http://amzn.to/1dJJ8HK)


----------



## skyjimji (Apr 4, 2014)

Powerful new devils have now arrived in Devil Maker: Tokyo!










It's a top rated Card Battle RPG!
Devil Maker is constantly developing new content.
Come join our community now!

More about Devil Maker Tokyo:
- Available on iOS, Android and now on Amazon!
- Over 700 beautifully drawn cards to collect
- Numerous in-game activities: RAID, ARENA, BEAT THE BOSS etc.
- Constantly developing with exciting new content

* Official Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Palmple.global
* Download: Download
(For AMAZON Download: http://amzn.to/1dJJ8HK )


----------



## skyjimji (Apr 4, 2014)

Already playing Devil Maker or played before?

Come back for extra rewards with this Season II launch event!

* Official Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Palmple.global
* Download: Download
(For AMAZON Download: http://amzn.to/1dJJ8HK )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your game here in Fire Talk, but we have a few rules: you may have one thread about your game and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. (I merged your two threads about _Devil Maker: Tokyo_ this time)

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

For paid advertising opportunities, including on our blog, see the link at the bottom of the page.[br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## skyjimji (Apr 4, 2014)

Devil Maker is a top rated Card Battle RPG available on iOS, Android and Amazon! 
Now in partnership with Amazon you can get 50% Amazons coins back when you Charge Gold using Amazon Coins.

More about Devil Maker Tokyo:
- Over 700 beautifully drawn cards to collect
- Numerous in-game activities: RAID, ARENA, BEAT THE BOSS etc.
- Constantly developing with exciting new content

Come join our community now!

* Official Facebook: [URL=https://www.facebook.com/Palmple]https://www.facebook.com/Palmple.global[/URL]
* Download: [URL=http://www.palmple.com/download]http://www.palmple.com/download?gameId=GLO_DMKR[/URL]
(For AMAZON Download: http://amzn.to/1dJJ8HK


----------



## skyjimji (Apr 4, 2014)

Devil Maker: Tokyo, a top rated Card RPG available on iOS, Android and Amazon, is celebrating its 1 year Anniversary with a [special promotion] for new and dormant users!

More about Devil Maker Tokyo:
- Over 700 beautifully drawn cards to collect
- Numerous in-game activities: RAID, ARENA, BEAT THE BOSS and more!
- Constantly developing with exciting new content

Come and join our community now!

* Official Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/Palmple.global
* Download: http://www.palmple.com/download?gameId=GLO_DMKR


----------



## skyjimji (Apr 4, 2014)

Meet the new Global Festival II devils. New cards from around the world have been added to Devil Maker Tokyo!

More about Devil Maker Tokyo:

Devil Maker is a top rated Card Battle RPG available on iOS, Android and Amazon!
- Over 700 beautifully drawn cards to collect
- Numerous in-game activities: RAID, ARENA, BEAT THE BOSS etc.
- Constantly developing with exciting new content

Come join our community now!

* Official Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Palmple.global
* Download: http://www.palmple.com/download?gameId=GLO_DMKR


----------



## skyjimji (Apr 4, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone! Meet the new Halloween devils and celebrate Halloween by playing Devil Maker: Tokyo!

More about Devil Maker Tokyo:

Devil Maker is a top rated Card Battle RPG available on iOS, Android and Amazon!
- Over 700 beautifully drawn cards to collect
- Numerous in-game activities: RAID, ARENA, BEAT THE BOSS etc.
- Constantly developing with exciting new content

Come join the community now!

* Official Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Palmple.global
* Download: http://www.palmple.com/download?gameId=GLO_DMKR
(For AMAZON Download: http://amzn.to/1dJJ8HK)


----------

